# Aufnahme mit ASIO4all (Audition)



## Tarit (29. August 2012)

Hey,

Ich benutze Aboe Audition cs5 und ein MXL 990 über ein kleines Phonic Mischpult und habe habe folgendes Problem :

Das Programm nimmt keinen Sound vom Mikrofon auf und es wird auch nicht als Audiogerät angezeigt.
So sieht das ganze aus :




Danke im Voraus


----------

